# How to transport a bunch of nail polish (when you're moving)



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 28, 2012)

So I'm in the process of slowly moving out of my apartment (due to reasons involve crazy, racist roommates) and uh, I have a bit of a problem.

In that i have about 80+ bottles of polish.

I'm probably going to take all but about 20-25 of them home for now (which involvesa a drive) but I don't really know how to package them to move them. Should I put them in a box? Should I wrap each individually? 

When I moved here from my previous place, at which time I had about ~50 bottles of polish, I just put them in a plastic university-style cubby/organiser thing, but I can't take that with me as of right now. plus all of my polishes got knocked over and it wasn't as secure as I would've liked.

Any suggestions on how large and massive amounts of polish? Other than don't get that much polish because clearly :| that would've been the easier thing to do.


----------



## Kimber123 (Oct 28, 2012)

How far is the drive? I moved recently, it was not far at all but I just put them in those small tote like containers that come with lids, and they all survived!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kimber123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How far is the drive? I moved recently, it was not far at all but I just put them in those small tote like containers that come with lids, and they all survived!


 About an hour or two but it's most likely that I'm going to drag them on the train with me, then onto another train and then get picked up by car... It's mostly an issue of packing I think and figuring out what's both convenient and not going to break them


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 28, 2012)

I've always used  small plastic totes or shoeboxes. Pack them in so they can't move and stick some bubble wrap or a dish towel on top so they don't tip.


----------



## effigie (Oct 29, 2012)

If I were switching transportation often, as it seems you will be, I would wrap them individually in bubble wrap and carry them in a padded bag/suitcase.  I'd also consider packing them into gallon-size zip lock bags by the 'handful'... so if one breaks, it doesn't ruin anything that may be packed with them.


----------



## taytos (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I were switching transportation often, as it seems you will be, I would wrap them individually in bubble wrap and carry them in a padded bag/suitcase.  I'd also consider packing them into gallon-size zip lock bags by the 'handful'... so if one breaks, it doesn't ruin anything that may be packed with them.


 I agree with this. If it were me, I'd wrap individually with bubble wrap. It's pretty cheap in office stores. If you don't have time or money for this, then you could individually wrap them up in socks? or other items of clothing?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *taytos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with this. If it were me, I'd wrap individually with bubble wrap. It's pretty cheap in office stores. If you don't have time or money for this, then you could individually wrap them up in socks? or other items of clothing?


 Ooh the socks is a great idea. I do think I might have enough bubble wrap though.

Thanks for ideas ladies!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 29, 2012)

Wrapping in sox is pretty creative and good use of what you already have..I never really gave extensive thought to this before..good suggestions ladies!


----------



## DimplesIdea (Oct 29, 2012)

I actually moved acrossed country, traveled by plane. All I did was, at the time I maybe had 100 bottles, i split it in 2. Put half in one big garbage bag and the other the same. put it in the middle of my suitcase surrounded by clothes and suprisingly nothing happened to them. Based on how we assume they handle your luggage at the airport. I would think since your driving. It will be fine as long as they are some where that they are not moving around and hitting on each other. Like put it somewhere in the car that if you turn, it wont move.


----------



## DimplesIdea (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok so disregard. Clearly did not see that your traveling by train. But I think my idea would work too aslong as its surrounded by cushioned stuff.


----------



## chrysalis101 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just moved across the state (7 hour drive). I store mine in plastic shoe boxes anyway, but I took cotton balls and stuffed ontop and around the bottles. 1. if, for some reason, a bottle broke, the cotton balls would soak up most of it. 2. I wanted to know where my cotton balls were anyway so I could take off polish before I found everything else in my house. 3. I didn't have to buy anything extra, I already had about 300 cotton balls hanging out around my house. 4. they could get smashed down pretty small into some of the smaller spaces between bottles.

The boxes went in a UHaul for 8 hours, were unloaded by a bunch of teenagers, got lost in my new house, and none of them were broken.


----------

